# Adam Morrison: smacktalker



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

If Morrison's NBA career goes bust, he and Belser might want to look up Vince McMahon. Any trash-talking they did on the floor was multiplied in the post-game.

Said Belser, "If I was guarding anybody else in the nation, I feel there really wouldn't be a call. He's always saying to me, 'Welcome to Spokane. We get the calls.' It kind of shows, I feel like. He's constantly talking to the refs, saying I'm hooking him, I'm holding him."

Belser wasn't done.

"He says some personal things," Belser said. "The last game when we lost to them, he told me if I got hit by a train and died, he wouldn't care. Tonight, he was like, 'You're a role player. Did your family come to watch you play your last game?'

"His tactics are a little unclassy. He's not what college basketball should be."

Belser got a technical foul in the second half, a costly fourth, when the officials caught him tossing the ball at Morrison. Belser said Morrison had shoved the ball at him and he was caught retaliating.

For his part, Morrison denied the "train" comment, adding that Belser, the Bethel High product, called him names that couldn't be printed.

"It's over and done with," he shrugged. "Like I always say to him: 'Scoreboard.' I've never lost to him, and losers never get a chance to talk trash."

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/2002846900_withers06.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's going to bust better believe it.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Another Birdism.

Bird was notorious for trash talking throughout his NBA and college career. If Morrison gets a mental edge by trash talking, so much the better.

One caveat for Adam, the opponents will be tougher and the pressure greater from this point onward, where legends are built or crumble. 

This is yet another reason to draft him at the #3, his competitive fire and intensity, qualities that are lacking from this Blazer team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HKF said:


> He's going to bust better believe it.


not that I know one way or the other, but why should I believe it?

I doubt he'll be a huge scorer in the NBA like he is in college (at least, if he ever becomes one, it won't be right out of the gate...just like every big time scorer in the NBA not named Shaq, Jordan or LeBron) and he'll struggle a bit out, but it's not like he's a 6'4" streaky shooter who has trouble creating his own shot.

Does he get the benefit of calls? You bet. But so does LeBron, Dwyane, Michael, Kobe, Shaq, Duncan, Webber, Iverson, Billups, Garnet and just about all the other "best" players in the game. 

and no, I'm not saying he's in that class..I'm just saying that a lot of the best players get the benefit of the calls, so it's not like he's ONLY good because of that.

I think he'll work to improve his game to adapt to the NBA, and he'll improve his game overall. Will he be one of the best? I sincerely doubt it. Could he be? Maybe. 

Could he be a bust? sure. but so could Bargani, Gay, Aldridge and anyone else in the draft this year. 

would i be surprised if he turned into a bust once Portland drafted him? Nope. we're kinda cursed that way.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

That's not the trash talking basketball player side of Adam Morrison, that IS Adam Morrison on and off the court.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Maven said:


> Another Birdism.
> 
> Bird was notorious for trash talking throughout his NBA and college career. If Morrison gets a mental edge by trash talking, so much the better.
> 
> ...


if he stays the same (as so many NBA players do..including some of our current "vets") and hardly improves his game, he WILL be a bust (relatively speaking). But if he improves his game each year (as the true stars in the NBA do) he won't be a bust (relatively speaking).

His game improved dramatically from his freshman to sophomore year, and his sophomore year to his junior year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't think he'll be a bust. I'd be happy if Orlando ended up with him. He'll be a liability on defense but the kid is a major shotmaker with an intensity that only a few guys in the league can own up to. I love the fact he is out there talking trash. He's been backing it up all year against teams all set out to stop him. And even if he doesn't put up spectacular numbers he could be a real emotional leader for a team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> That's not the trash talking basketball player side of Adam Morrison, that IS Adam Morrison on and off the court.


hm..I've heard otherwise (tho what Ive heard might be wrong). I've heard that he's far more low-key as a person off the court.

But I guess we could just strum up the rumors that he drinks all the time, and is an ******* from anecdotal proof.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I saw this and wasn't surprised, I have heard from a friend at Gonzaga that he is pretty cocky and quite rude.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Hap said:


> if he stays the same (as so many NBA players do..including some of our current "vets") and hardly improves his game, he WILL be a bust (relatively speaking). But if he improves his game each year (as the true stars in the NBA do) he won't be a bust (relatively speaking).
> 
> His game improved dramatically from his freshman to sophomore year, and his sophomore year to his junior year.



The first part sounds like our current SF, who won't put forward the effort to develop his immense talent.

The fact that Morrison has improved dramatically shows his ability to learn and adapt, which will serve him well in the NBA. The need for those qualities in a player is a necessity if the Blazers decide to keep their pick this year.

The Blazer can't afford to gamble on an unknown (Bargnani). The leadership and intensity of a Morrison is essential.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> The first part sounds like our current SF, who won't put forward the effort to develop his immense talent.
> 
> The fact that Morrison has improved dramatically shows his ability to learn and adapt, which will serve him well in the NBA. The need for those qualities in a player is a necessity if the Blazers decide to keep their pick this year.
> 
> The Blazer can't afford to gamble on an unknown (Bargnani). The leadership and intensity of a Morrison is essential.


 If on;y the Blazers were thinking like that last year:

The Blazers can't afford to gamble on an unknown (Webster). The leadership and intensity of a Paul is essential. :biggrin:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I really dont see much leadership in Adam. I see a guy that is so offensivley good that he doesnt have to do anything else and can talk some ish' inbetween. I also have freinds at Gonzaga that comment on his arrogance, which makes his likening of himself to Che Guerrea even more comical. I just dont see a well rounded player. I see a guy that can shoot over the tops of guys due to a high point of release and has played against 4 good teams this season(Washington, UConn, Memphis and Michigain State) and lost three of them. He is nothing at all like Larry Legend, other than a good shot and a big mouth.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> I saw this and wasn't surprised, I have heard from a friend at Gonzaga that he is pretty cocky and quite rude.



My sister said the exact opposite...she ran into him at school and she said he was really nice and polite. My sis isn't exactly a pretty girl so it's not like he was trying to score some booty.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope the bus comment isn't true, but other than that, I love that Morrison just doesn't care. He's going all out, and he knows he's good.

I don't see him busting in the NBA, because he works too hard. I definitely see him as a really scrappy player who just grinds opponents down.

His recent stretch of subpar games has me a bit nervous about him, though.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I was concerned about Morrison's performance over the last few games as well so I watched last night's game really closely. Granted he did miss some shots that I think all star basketball players typically make but I also saw a guy who was absolutely the focus of the defense. He was being tracked on the inside by one guy and then another one was jumping his route on the outside. He was bracketed really closely.

It was interesting to watch him involve his teammates in the game. He typically did not force anything. Seemed to have a really high basketball IQ even when his shots weren't falling all the time. Now whether he will be able to get shots off in the NBA I really don't know. I think if he was playing with Steve Nash there would be no problem. If he's going to play with a roster that is not going to set him up with screens or feed him off the dribble then he's probably going to struggle.

But there aren't too many players (if any), that you can't say that about in the NBA. Let's see Kobe, Iverson when he's on, maybe Shaq, perhaps Duncan, Duane Wade, the list falls off fast doesn't it?

Id dump Miles and bring Morrison on the Roster in a heart beat. Maybe I'd regret it, maybe not. But at least he seems to have passion about playing basketball and he doesn't appear to be dumb.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> hm..I've heard otherwise (tho what Ive heard might be wrong). I've heard that he's far more low-key as a person off the court.
> 
> But I guess we could just strum up the rumors that he drinks all the time, and is an ******* from anecdotal proof.


 I have no clue if what I've heard is accurate either. The two people that have told me he's cocky off the court go to Gonzaga, but only one of them likes basketball. He could be a real nice guy, I've just heard differently. If he's the next Larry Bird, I really don't care if he's cocky off the court.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I apply Morrison's own logic of "scoreboard" to his cockyness. If the kid has game, then he can talk all he wants as far as I'm concerned. Although I'm not sure if that is the type of player who belongs in Ptd. We were a "scoreboard" kind of team, but the public . . . er sponsers . . . wanted character. I think Morrison would fit in well in Detroit.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> I have no clue if what I've heard is accurate either. The two people that have told me he's cocky off the court go to Gonzaga, but only one of them likes basketball. He could be a real nice guy, I've just heard differently. If he's the next Larry Bird, I really don't care if he's cocky off the court.


He's a nice guy....A definite shy introvert type and usually isn't afraid to speak his mind....but he's not a bad guy....

He is by far the most competitive player out there....


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> A definite shy introvert type and usually isn't afraid to speak his mind.QUOTE]
> I was waiting for you to post figuring you would have some insight on this topic. But I don't get that line. Could you explain . . . he doesn't come across as an introvert to me.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't think people on here understand the history between Morrison and Belser....

Its very similar to the whole "Kobe Stopper" thing that Ruben professed a couple years back...Belser is a dirty player who pretty much follows Adam around tugging at him, tossing elbow jabs at him and trying to get in his head by talkin a muck of garbage...He has done a good job (at least better than anyone else who's guarded him) doing that but has also gotten several T's and fouled out many times during their battles....

Belser is just as bone-headed as Ruben as well...

Bud Withers who wrote that article is based in Seattle and is a UW alum who constantly writes garbage articles about Gonzaga, it wouldn't surprise me if he took those quotes out of context...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> zagsfan20 said:
> 
> 
> > A definite shy introvert type and usually isn't afraid to speak his mind.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> I was concerned about Morrison's performance over the last few games as well so I watched last night's game really closely.


I agree that his last few games haven't been crazy, but he still got over 20 points in each.

(well, cept for the 11 point game).


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I apply Morrison's own logic of "scoreboard" to his cockyness. If the kid has game, then he can talk all he wants as far as I'm concerned. Although I'm not sure if that is the type of player who belongs in Ptd. We were a "scoreboard" kind of team, but the public . . . er sponsers . . . wanted character. I think Morrison would fit in well in Detroit.


um...I don't think a guy of Morrisons character is someone the sponsors wouldnt' want.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> um...I don't think a guy of Morrisons character is someone the sponsors wouldnt' want.


Yea, in fact the complete opposite....With the whole diabetes thing, it will probably do more to attract sponsors and such...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea, in fact the complete opposite....With the whole diabetes thing, it will probably do more to attract sponsors and such...


apparently that'd only be appreciated in detroit, and not Portland.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Adam Morrison might just be the ugliest human alive.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> um...I don't think a guy of Morrisons character is someone the sponsors wouldnt' want.


 Why. This thread is about whether Morrison is unclassy and a jerk off the court. I don't know if he is, but if he is then maybe the sponsers wouldn't want him


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> apparently that'd only be appreciated in detroit, and not Portland.


Talk about unclassy . . .


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Why. This thread is about whether Morrison is unclassy and a jerk off the court. I don't know if he is, but if he is then maybe the sponsers wouldn't want him


I think you're trying to point out something about a player, to show some kind of implied hypocrisy among fans and the sponsors.

As if this assumption about Morrison is true, or that because he "talks trash" on the court or that the unsubstaniated rumor about him "off the court" is even remotely true.

Portland fans and Portland businesses wouldn't turn down Morrison because he "talks smack" on the court. Clyde talked smack, so do other current blazers. 

Thats not what bothered fans, nor is it what "bothered the sponsors".

It seems you're trying to make this into far more than it's worth the effort. Adam saying that another player is a worse player than him isn't going to keep anyone from wanting him in Portland, and if it does, it'll be a small portion of the sponsors (or fans) who really are not terribly bright.

So I can't believe that you honestly believe what you're saying, and are just trying to point out some form of hypocrisy, and like the other times when you've tried to point it out, you failed miserably.

Plus, the "he's a jerk off court" stuff is just the same crap as the other "I've heard from a friend of a cousin who's brother goes to a school and his girlfriends sisters nephew's cousin said" crap thats said about players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

jmk said:


> Adam Morrison might just be the ugliest human alive.



sorry, thats just the [content deleted] comment ever.

Have you even looked at the rest of this roster, for one Ha Seung Jin?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> I think you're trying to point out something about a player, to show some kind of implied hypocrisy among fans and the sponsors.
> 
> As if this assumption about Morrison is true, or that because he "talks trash" on the court or that the unsubstaniated rumor about him "off the court" is even remotely true.
> 
> ...


Man Hap you are so fulll off yourself sometimes. This thread turned into what he was like off the court. If he is a jerk offf the court, I do not believe sponsers would like that, and sponsers are key to the selling of suites. So whatever you were think I was trying to point out, I can tell you for a fact you were wrong.

I think sometimes you just like to type so you can read yourself. Chill


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Man Hap you are so fulll off yourself sometimes. This thread turned into what he was like off the court. If he is a jerk offf the court, I do not believe sponsers would like that, and sponsers are key to the selling of suites. So whatever you were think I was trying to point out, I can tell you for a fact you were wrong.
> 
> I think sometimes you just like to type so you can read yourself. Chill


sponsors want wins. This is just speculation based on fans, and the ever popular "I know someone who knows someone" rumors. 

the team isn't going to not take someone, especially if he's the best player in the nation (if he is) because he "talks smack on the court" or there's a rumor that he's a "jerk" off the court (which is just like the rumor he drinks...pretty much has no proof outside of "I heard X" ). 

And like I said, if the "sponsors" (or fans) are basing their approval of a player based on something that is so minor, they're not the sponsors that the team needs to worry about. 

Lets see, he's a clutch shooter (positive).

He's marketable in the NW (check).

He's a really good player and could win POTY in college (check).

He displays more passion and smarts than any of our current SF (positive).

But uh oh, he talks trash on the court! And he's a "jerk" to someones sister's boyfriends cousin!!!!!

Well we better draft pollyanna instead!!!
 

I think you're basing too much on a very small group of "sponsors". Especially considering you're basing it on rumors and hear-say, and if the team did their research and drafted him, the sponsors (the small group that would care) wouldn't have any reason to worry.

gosh, I hope we draft a saint.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

jmk said:


> Adam Morrison might just be the ugliest human alive.



So.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Id dump Miles and bring Morrison on the Roster in a heart beat.


You got that right! Give me players with heart and determination; I'd rather take a chance on them than some oaf like Miles who seems afraid to break a sweat or look like he's trying.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Adam Morrison might just be the ugliest human alive.


And who said he wasn't like Bird?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

LoL, at whoever made up the rumor (I can't remember who it was) that he drinks....haha the guy has a physical condition that deals with fluctuating blood sugar levels in the first place....I can only imagine that he would risk severe problems by drinking alcohol which would lower his blood sugar even more significantly....

We can put to rest that horrible rumor...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> sponsors want wins. This is just speculation based on fans, and the ever popular "I know someone who knows someone" rumors.
> 
> the team isn't going to not take someone, especially if he's the best player in the nation (if he is) because he "talks smack on the court" or there's a rumor that he's a "jerk" off the court (which is just like the rumor he drinks...pretty much has no proof outside of "I heard X" ).
> 
> ...


Forget it . . . it's not even worth it. You know all about sponsers . . . my bad


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Dude, I didn't even say he was a jerk off the court. If he is a jerk off the court, then yes sponser care. And I can tell you from first hand experience you have no clue what sponsers who buy those suites care about.


Well he's no more a jerk off the court than any of our own players....quit grasping at straws for either (A) finding something to debate with Hap about _again_ or (B) trying to denigrate Morrison, who you are going by speculation from a third party about...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Forget it . . . it's not even worth it. You know all about sponsers . . . my bad


I don't know why you don't understand that it's not like the sponsors would see Morrisons "on court smacking" and rnu away, AND if they did, they're a very small portion of the sponsors anyways..

and those sponsors would have the same mentality ofa lot of fans do..a very ignorant one. 

If Morrisons smack talking is the thing they're worried about most in regards to him, they're either dumb, or not terribly smart.

newsflash, good players talk smack.


IF they're going to be worried about anything,they'll be worried about Morrison not performing to the level the team needs their draft pick to be.

The most important thing to the sponsors is how much money they can make...and if a local player helps bring this team back to some level of respectability and the local fans embrace him (read: not the idiots who are interviewed on KATU, KGW and KOIN...who routinely show they don't know their *** from a hole in the ground when it comes to the NBA or the Trail Blazers) the sponsors are going to be happy.

A local kid makes good, and is very disciplined?

gosh, and he talks trash! Alert the president, we have a terrorist!!!

when did our sponsors become old conservatives who are afraid that the players talk trash to each other!?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Well he's no more a jerk off the court than any of our own players....quit grasping at straws for either (A) finding something to debate with Hap about _again_ or (B) trying to denigrate Morrison, who you are going by speculation from a third party about...


 Please go back and read where I said Morrison is a a jerk off the court? Someone with a so called "photograpohic memory" I'm suprised you would miss that. :biggrin: 

I don't want to debate Hap. I tried to erase my response to end the debate, but you jumped in there fast. I conceed, I know nothing about sponsers.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> LoL, at whoever made up the rumor (I can't remember who it was) that he drinks....haha the guy has a physical condition that deals with fluctuating blood sugar levels in the first place....I can only imagine that he would risk severe problems by drinking alcohol which would lower his blood sugar even more significantly....
> 
> We can put to rest that horrible rumor...


 I was thinking the same thing...that rumor makes no sense at all.

KMD I'm sorry you got the wrath on here, I was the one who brought up that I heard was very cocky off the court. I should have stuck around to take the heat instead of leaving you out to dry.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> *Please go back and read where I said Morrison is a a jerk off the court? Someone with a so called "photograpohic memory" I'm suprised you would miss that.* :biggrin:
> 
> I don't want to debate Hap. I tried to erase my response to end the debate, but you jumped in there fast. I conceed, I know nothing about sponsers.


You were insinuating that Morrison would shy away sponsors with his antics...specifically trash talking....

Thats not the case, its far from the case..


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> You were insinuating that Morrison would shy away sponsors with his antics...specifically trash talking....
> 
> Thats not the case, its far from the case..



Well if insuinuated that (still don't think I did), I didn't mean to. I meant to say that if he was a jerk off the court, maybe Portland wasn't the team for him because mamngement says they are concerned about image (I think for the sponsers more than the fans).

I don't care what Morrison does on or off the court, as long as he can ball.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> I was thinking the same thing...that rumor makes no sense at all.
> 
> KMD I'm sorry you got the wrath on here, I was the one who brought up that I heard was very cocky off the court. I should have stuck around to take the heat instead of leaving you out to dry.


 Thanks Tince, appreciate that.

I don't think it is what you posted. I think sometimes my posts must come across as condesending (I am working on that) and get other posters upset. Either that or poster don't like me because I like Miles. : )


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> LoL, at whoever made up the rumor (I can't remember who it was) that he drinks....haha the guy has a physical condition that deals with fluctuating blood sugar levels in the first place....I can only imagine that he would risk severe problems by drinking alcohol which would lower his blood sugar even more significantly....
> 
> We can put to rest that horrible rumor...


i know people with diabetes that drink.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> i know people with diabetes that drink.


Then they aren't very smart....Also insulin-based diabetes is much more serious to drink on...


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Thanks Tince, appreciate that.
> 
> I don't think it is what you posted. I think sometimes my posts must come across as condesending (I am working on that) and get other posters upset. Either that or poster don't like me because I like Miles. : )


 I don't even really like Miles and I get attacked for not bashing him 100%, it's just a part of the board I guess. Condesending and smart remarks seem to rule this board, so I'm trying to cut down on them myself so the focus is on the topics not the posters.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Miles is garbage and is the first thing this team needs to get rid of before we ever have a chance at being a contending team....

What was with all the missed shots without ball movement at the end of the game that let the Mavs get back into the game...?

I'll almost put money down right now and bet that Miles won't be around past the next trading deadline and even maybe before that to make room for another player who shows that he cares and wants to be a part of the future of this team...


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Miles is garbage and is the first thing this team needs to get rid of before we ever have a chance at being a contending team....
> 
> What was with all the missed shots without ball movement at the end of the game that let the Mavs get back into the game...?
> 
> I'll almost put money down right now and bet that Miles won't be around past the next trading deadline and even maybe before that to make room for another player who shows that he cares and wants to be a part of the future of this team...


I know you love Morrison, but don't think you can be like him just cause you can talk like him. :biggrin: 

(That was an apporriate post given the title of the thread)


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

ironic that the largest smack talkers get the give endorsements MJ, KG, shaq, kobe, miller...etc

btw adam is better look than KG, who looks like the alien from enemy mine (great movie)


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

When it comes to largest smack talkers, let's not leave out our former self proclaimed Kobe stopper and now starter for the Nuggets. :biggrin:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

All I know is Morrison came off as an *** last night, hitting his chest, posing for the crowd after he nearly lost the game with his crappy 6-18 night from the field. Overrated - both him and the Zags.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont think Adam is as good as advertised, but suggesting that his drinking(which I guarantee he does, if only on occasion) is a reason to downplay his basketball skills is absurd. People with diabetis can drink, as long as they are not binge drinkers. The kid is in his 20's and in college, for christ sake lets not over-judge him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

RipCity9 said:


> All I know is Morrison came off as an *** last night, hitting his chest, posing for the crowd after he nearly lost the game with his crappy 6-18 night from the field. Overrated - both him and the Zags.


If it wasn't for his passing out of double and triple teams they wouldn't have won that game...also a crucial steal late in the game that helped change the momentum...

However, I am aware that people will be quick to judge a player based on a couple bad (for him atleast, he still scored 23 points) games when they are touted so highly by ESPN and all the other pundits...

but if your going to call him overrated based on a couple games thats ridiculous...He is still the leading scorer in the nation and shooting at 50% and shooting 43% from the 3 point line...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> I dont think Adam is as good as advertised, but suggesting that his drinking(which I guarantee he does, if only on occasion) is a reason to downplay his basketball skills is absurd. People with diabetis can drink, as long as they are not binge drinkers. The kid is in his 20's and in college, for christ sake lets not over-judge him.


How do you gaurantee that he does?...






I guarantee he doesn't.....


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> How do you gaurantee that he does?...
> I guarantee he doesn't.....


and how do you do that?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

rocketeer said:


> and how do you do that?


easy, you don't, because he doesn't...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd guess Morrison probably is a drunk, and a junkie as well. The guy shoots up during timeouts, for gosh sake. He's pretty clearly got a major heroin addiction, and I'd say the label of "smacktaker" in this thread is entirely appropriate. 









Oh. Well, never mind then. 

barfo


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> easy, you don't, because he doesn't...


how do you guarantee that he doesn't? that's what i wanted to know. i was just wondering how you knew that he didn't. and why it even matters either way.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> easy, you don't, because he doesn't...


Is it safe to guarantee that he drinks? I don't see how.

But is it safe to guarantee that he doesn't, just because it's not safe to guarantee that he does? That's ridiculous.

I don't even care if he drinks or not. I just find that sort of position silly.

Ed O.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Come on man the kid is in college. I have read a magazine(I think it was either the college ediotion of SI or the fitness edition that they hand out in my fitness center) where Morrison admits to playing alot of beer pong back during freshman year and also tells a story about wrestling a kid out in the quad based on a dare. Come on man, I know you build Morrison up to a saint but even Jesus drank wine. Its no big deal in any way.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Who cares if he drinks ? I'm sure just about every player in the NBA drinks, and gets drunk on occasion. They're young and have lots of money. Remember the old pics of Dirk and Nash wasted ? LOL. 

Maybe it's a different issue with Morrison because of his diabetes, but he's had it his whole life and knows how to deal with it. As long as it's not a serious problem (ala Vin Baker), and he's not getting behind the wheel when drunk, then I don't think it's a concern.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Totally agreed. I think the palyer is overrated in a basketball sence, but who cares if he drinks. Hell, I could care less if he gets down with the mary jane. None of our business as long as its not hurting others or the person.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Morrison reminds me of Luke Jackson, but a little better.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Morrison reminds me of Luke Jackson, but a little better.


if by little you mean a lot, than I agree. 

Both are white guys from small towns and have floppy hair and cheesy facial hair.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

I dont know about Morrison. I dont know why people are so in love with him. I rememebr everyone saying the same thing about Luke Jackson. Granted, Morrison is better then Luke, but I see him being a defensive problem. He seems like a tweener, playing the SF but I dont know if he is big enough to handle SF's now days. And he is not strong enough and may be to slow to guard the two guards in this league. And now im hearing he is cocky and rude off the court. If z-bo and miles were to do that to NBA players, I bet people would say WTF, get rid of them, there a emmbarrising to the franchise. But when Morrison says stuff like that, people are like yea, he has a mean streak in him and he will be better because of it, his competitive fire and intensity are what the Blazers need. thats bs to me. no way he will talk trash like that in the NBA. just dont get it, and why people like him so much.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Sheed30 said:


> I dont know about Morrison. I dont know why people are so in love with him. I rememebr everyone saying the same thing about Luke Jackson. Granted, Morrison is better then Luke, but I see him being a defensive problem. He seems like a tweener, playing the SF but I dont know if he is big enough to handle SF's now days. And he is not strong enough and may be to slow to guard the two guards in this league. And now im hearing he is cocky and rude off the court. If z-bo and miles were to do that to NBA players, I bet people would say WTF, get rid of them, there a emmbarrising to the franchise. But when Morrison says stuff like that, people are like yea, he has a mean streak in him and he will be better because of it, his competitive fire and intensity are what the Blazers need. thats bs to me. no way he will talk trash like that in the NBA. just dont get it, and why people like him so much.



well, there's a little difference in what Zach and Darius would do, vs what Morrison is "doing" (especially since it's just people speculating about him off the court, because their cousins boyfriends sister heard from her hair-dresser that he once told someone to not bother him..).

for starters, talking "trash" on the court isn't a big deal. Especially if you back it up (and as of yet, he's backed it up). Will he talk trash in the NBA? Probably not at the start, but it depends on what kind of "trash" he's talking anyways. 

If someone says "come on white boy, bring it on" and he scores against said player and responds with something like "scoreboard" (an out-dated term anyways) is that really that bad?

There's also a difference between someone being a loaf on the court, not giving it their all (or ****, seemingly trying on defense) and someone talking a game. And there's also a difference on basing his off court "arrogance" (which is pure speculation at this point) as a reason not to take him or why he's not good.

as for his defensiveness, that will be a problem. But it will be a problem for just about every player in the draft this year. And he's improved his defense in 3 years @ gonzaga (although not monumentally) and improved his game significantly.

Does he get the benefit of calls? Yah, but so does Redick, Gay, and just about every single top player in college (or the NBA). Will that translate into the NBA? I doubt it, but it's not necessarily what makes him good. He'll most likely struggle out of the gate, but it depends on what kind of effort he puts into improving his game (both offensively and defensively).

Considering he's improved his outside shot a lot from this year to last (went from a weakness to a strength) seems to bode well for his game.

as for Luke, and I like Luke, he wishes he had the game that Adam had. there's a reason why he never was considered for POTY, even when he was the best player (by far) on his team his senior year.

Ive seen Morrison compared to Dunelavy Jr and Luke Jackson...Adam has stones, those guys have pebbles.

If there's anyone that Morrison is like (altho obviously any comparison is subject to a lot of criticism) it's Reggie Miller or Rip Hamilton-esque.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> if by little you mean a lot, than I agree.
> 
> Both are white guys from small towns and have floppy hair and cheesy facial hair.


Not all comparisons between two white guys are bad.

He is a lot like Luke Jackson. Good scorer, no defense, not athletic enough to defend at the NBA level.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Sheed30 said:


> I dont know about Morrison. I dont know why people are so in love with him. I rememebr everyone saying the same thing about Luke Jackson. Granted, Morrison is better then Luke, but I see him being a defensive problem. He seems like a tweener, playing the SF but I dont know if he is big enough to handle SF's now days. And he is not strong enough and may be to slow to guard the two guards in this league. And now im hearing he is cocky and rude off the court. If z-bo and miles were to do that to NBA players, I bet people would say WTF, get rid of them, there a emmbarrising to the franchise. But when Morrison says stuff like that, people are like yea, he has a mean streak in him and he will be better because of it, his competitive fire and intensity are what the Blazers need. thats bs to me. no way he will talk trash like that in the NBA. just dont get it, and why people like him so much.


 I am one of those those slowly buying into the hype. After slowly being reeled in (I don't follow college bball much) I then saw a picture of him and agree with your take about the concern if he is strong enough to play SF. I also wonder if he is a good fit for Ptd, but have been put in my place about wondering that. 

I don't know if you know that the hype about Morrison goes beyond this board. My thought is to wait and see what draft pick teh Blazers get and anaylze all the potential picks at that spot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Not all comparisons between two white guys are bad.
> 
> He is a lot like Luke Jackson. Good scorer, no defense, not athletic enough to defend at the NBA level.


Were talking apples and oranges....

Were talking a guy who was a phenomenal scorer at the college level vs. a good scorer at the college level...

Were talking about a guy who has a plethora of offensive maneuvers and different ways to score vs. a spot up shooter on a crappy team....

Were talking about a National POY candidate vs. a guy who didn't even win POY in his own conference...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Were talking apples and oranges....
> 
> Were talking a guy who was a phenomenal scorer at the college level vs. a good scorer at the college level...
> 
> ...


Like I said: good scorer, bad defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Like I said: good scorer, bad defense.


how many good scorers came into the NBA playing good defense?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

So b\c Morrison was talking smack to a guy whom he apparently has a history\personal rivalry with...he is now a bad pick for POR?

Huh? Come again? Is that the original point of this thread? Seems a little ridiculous to me....

And so what if Morrison won't be a great defender, I doubt he will be a horrific one, not with Nate as his coach...and the bottom line is that MOST gifted offensive players in the NBA are poor defenders....

and personally, I think POR biggest problems are the lack of a leader\go-to-player, and difficulty in scoring...Let's address (or attempt to) those two areas first and then worry about defense...shall we?

HKF -

I always liked (most of) your takes on posts, but I'd love to hear some clarification from you on why Morrison will be a bust, and whom you think won't be...


----------



## letsmakeadeal (Feb 23, 2006)

every time you drink and have diabettes you kill your liver tripple and pose a risk of comma or death

kinda like stickin a gun to your head and pulling the trigger :clap:


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I am one of those those slowly buying into the hype. After slowly being reeled in (I don't follow college bball much) I then saw a picture of him and agree with your take about the concern if he is strong enough to play SF. I also wonder if he is a good fit for Ptd, but have been put in my place about wondering that.
> 
> I don't know if you know that the hype about Morrison goes beyond this board. My thought is to wait and see what draft pick teh Blazers get and anaylze all the potential picks at that spot.


Yea I know what you mean. The so called experts say he is a top 3 pick. So I know people have love for him that goes beyond this board. The only thing is that while I dont think Morrison is a top pick type of player, I havent seen any of the other top college prospects. I have seen Morrison play before, but not any of the others expect for Redick. Never seen Rudy Gay, or Aldridge. So my problem is I can't compare those people to Morrison. Maybe Morrison is better then those others. I wouldn't know. But all I can speak for is seeing Morrison play. And my biggest concern will be his defense and if he can bulk up and/or play SF in the NBA.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Rudy Gay 6-8 220 SF UConn So.
Adam Morrison 6-8 220 SF Gonzaga Jr.


they are the same size no one questions gay's strength so why question adam's strenght, I dont see strenght being a weakiness that adam pocesses.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> Rudy Gay 6-8 220 SF UConn So.
> Adam Morrison 6-8 220 SF Gonzaga Jr.
> 
> 
> they are the same size no one questions gay's strength so why question adam's strenght, I dont see strenght being a weakiness that adam pocesses.


Because just because two guys weigh the same amount, doesn't mean one isn't a lot stronger than the other.

I'm not saying Gay or Morrison is a lot stronger than the other, just that the same height/weight doesn't make the same strength level.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Like I said: good scorer, bad defense.


Name one player who averaged 30ppg in college that was a great defender...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Name one player who averaged 30ppg in college that was a great defender...


I don't think that anyone demands or expects Adam to be a "great defender". But he's not even a _good_ defender at the college level.

Ed O.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I don't think that anyone demands or expects Adam to be a "great defender". But he's not even a _good_ defender at the college level.
> 
> Ed O.


He's not horrible either....You can tell he has some potential, I can think of many times this year when he has put forth the effort to defend hard and locked down guys...

Even against Loyola Marymount on Monday, he had 3 steals, including two huge ones in crunch time...I think when he gets in the NBA he won't take nearly as many shots as he does now, which will allow him to not work as hard to fight through double and triple teams like he does in college and allow him more energy to exert on the defensive side of the ball...

His lateral quickness isn't the worst, I think its positioning that makes him an average defender...A good defensive coach will help a lot in that aspect...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Maybe Adam will become a better defender in the NBA, but I seriously, seriously doubt it. He will get better at positioning and smarter as he gets more experienced, but the NBA is just such a different level that I don't find it likely he will be even an average defender.

There's no Loyola Marymount in the NBA.

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Give me a break Ed...

The NBA is full of sub par defenders...

Ray Allen, Michael REdd, Dirk Nowitzki, Paul Pierce, Jerry Stackhouse, STeve Francis, the entire NY team.....to name a few


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Kmurph said:


> Ray Allen, Michael REdd, Dirk Nowitzki, Paul Pierce, Jerry Stackhouse, STeve Francis, the entire NY team.....to name a few


I notice people bring up Paul Pierce in "bad defender" lists all the time. He's not. He may not be a lockdown defender but he is a good defender. I'm not real sure why he gets such as bad rep about it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Give me a break Ed...
> 
> The NBA is full of sub par defenders...
> 
> Ray Allen, Michael REdd, Dirk Nowitzki, Paul Pierce, Jerry Stackhouse, STeve Francis, the entire NY team.....to name a few


So what? Does that mean that Morrison is going to be a good defender?

If not, why should I "give you a break" since that's what I'm discussing?

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Foulzilla said:


> I notice people bring up Paul Pierce in "bad defender" lists all the time. He's not. He may not be a lockdown defender but he is a good defender. I'm not real sure why he gets such as bad rep about it.


I think the point still stays the same though. Pierce, while not a great defender, isn't a horrible defender. 

But there's a difference in willing to play defense, and being able to.

Darius and Zach are able to play defense, but I'm not sure if they're willing to. 

Adam is able to, and I bet he's more willing to. Whether or not he'll ever be a great defender is kind of pointless. Most of the stars in the NBA aren't "great" defenders, but adequate. 

I could understand if he was a siv on defense (like Mike Penberthy was) or didn't show ANY effort (he does go through stretches were he doesn't show he is willing tho, however I believe you can tell he has it in him to become a sufficient enough defender). He's just never had to (of course the same argument could be made of Zach). BUT the difference is (in addition to the willing/able argument) is that a lot of defense is brains. 

And I'd be willing to bet you that Adam has far more brains than Zach does. I'd say he has more brains than Darius too. Knowing where to be, and why you need to be there helps tons (it's why the best defenders in the game are usually smart IQ players. Pippen, Buck, Payton, Jordan, Kobe etc). 

You can be unnable and unwilling..you can be unable and willing, you can be willing and able.
You can be willing and able and no brains and be a decent defender but often times doesn't defend helpfully (Ruben). You can be willing and unable, and be a decent defender too (Sabonis). 

I think with Morrison, you have someone who's able to be and (I'd bet) willing to be, and someone who's smart enough to use it to his advantage.

Does that mean he'll be an all NBA defender? Hardly. But I think his willingness to improve his game over the 3 years he's played college ball, show's he at least has the ability to become an adequate defender. 

Of course, as I said somewhere's else, if he's not willing to show that he can be a decent defender (willing) his defense as of now, isn't sufficient enough to be the peak of his defensive skills.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Maybe Adam will become a better defender in the NBA, but I seriously, seriously doubt it. He will get better at positioning and smarter as he gets more experienced, but the NBA is just such a different level that I don't find it likely he will be even an average defender.
> 
> *There's no Loyola Marymount in the NBA.*
> 
> Ed O.


People always have to bring this stuff up when discussing Morrison....about how is conference is soo weak blah, blah, blah....

Well, I'm sure Scottie Pippen didn't defend superb teams while he was playing at Central Arkansas....Or what about the all-time steals leader Stockton while he was playing for Gonzaga, when there was worse competition then there is in the league now....

Morrison is putting up way better numbers than both of them, way better numbers than most guys who have become great NBA players from smaller schools...and his performances against the top teams in the league still get ignored, usually by people just looking to be difficult....

I bet nobody gave Terry Porter, Clyde Drexler and Jerome Kersey guff about being from small schools while they were in the NBA finals...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

If he wasn't dominating in his conference then we wouldn't be having this discussion. The smacktalk is a good point as far as I am concerned. We often have the discussion about Zach and Miles lacking heart and whether they really want to play or not. Not only does the kid overcome enough with diabetes to play, he is a vocal leader on the court and puts everything into it when he plays. Trashtalking shows he has taken a personaly interest in the game. Hell I am one of the nicest most polite people in the world, and that is why my wife married me, but she said I scared her the first time she saw me playing basketball the way I got into and talked trash. That is what I want to see on the court, someone giving a damn not just earning a paycheck.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

http://msn.foxsports.com/ scroll down to free video on rhj side of page.

Adam Morrison was on Fox Sports yesterday. Fox kept showing him slip a double team at the top of the key and two hand slam it over a block against Pepperdine. It was Athletic as hell, Outlaw/Drexler athletic. 

They asked him what kind of books he reads, Marx and Che Guevara was his Answer. So he might bring some new old Walton fans back. Maybe his uncle Jim (who btw, ON April 18th 2005 was stated by the FBI to be alive and well ,living as a cowboy, oddly enough in Southern Oregon) had some influence. 

http://www.rodeoswest.com 

I just learned Adam has juvenile Diabetes. Just the fact he's playing at the level he is proves his character ala; Duds who incidently was a Bulldog as well (at Yale).


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Name one player who averaged 30ppg in college that was a great defender...


Adam Morrison doesn't score 30 ppg.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Target said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/ scroll down to free video on rhj side of page.
> 
> Adam Morrison was on Fox Sports yesterday. Fox kept showing him slip a double team at the top of the key and two hand slam it over a block against Pepperdine. It was Athletic as hell, Outlaw/Drexler athletic.
> 
> ...



the FBI said that was him? I thought it was just a hoax (since it WAS on Art Bell's show, I figured it was just someone desperate for attention). Or were you just adding onto the joke about Jim?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Target said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/ scroll down to free video on rhj side of page.
> 
> Adam Morrison was on Fox Sports yesterday. Fox kept showing him slip a double team at the top of the key and two hand slam it over a block against Pepperdine. It was Athletic as hell, Outlaw/Drexler athletic.
> 
> ...



What is this all about, I've never heard this...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Adam Morrison doesn't score 30 ppg.


Oh I'm sorry 28 ppg....but if you look at his games against quality opponents outside of his conference he's averaging over 30ppg...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> What is this all about, I've never heard this...


Jim Morrison? aka Lizard King? Rider's on the storm? Light my fire? Roadhouse blues?

Lead singer and lyricist for the Doors? check that rodeoswest link.
He supposedly drowned on his puke in 1971 after telling many of his friends that he would fake his death. Gerald Pitts, a known ecentric rodeo photographer from Prospect has made a video: 'Jim Morrison, Alive and well in the Pacific Northwest' starring old Mojo Risin' himself. 
I doubt he's any relation to Adam but his hair is somewhat similar to Jim Morrison's at the same age.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Target said:


> Jim Morrison? aka Lizard King? Rider's on the storm? Light my fire? Roadhouse blues?
> 
> Lead singer and lyricist for the Doors? check that rodeoswest link.
> He supposedly drowned on his puke in 1971 after telling many of his friends that he would fake his death. Gerald Pitts, a known ecentric rodeo photographer from Prospect has made a video: 'Jim Morrison, Alive and well in the Pacific Northwest' starring old Mojo Risin' himself.
> I doubt he's any relation to Adam but his hair is somewhat similar to Jim Morrison's at the same age.


Oh okay, I didn't realize that you were referring to The Doors lead singer...I thought you were talking about his real uncle...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Target said:


> I doubt he's any relation to Adam but his hair is somewhat similar to Jim Morrison's at the same age.


Jim Morrison couldn't play defense either.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey Zags...is this guy related to Adam?

http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MORRIDW01


WallaWalla/Spokane, in WallaWalla/Spkn, WA

College: University of Idaho


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> hey Zags...is this guy related to Adam?
> 
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=MORRIDW01
> 
> ...


Morrisons family is originally from Wyoming and Montana....so I doubt it...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Morrisons family is originally from Wyoming and Montana....so I doubt it...


interesting coincidence tho, aint it?

however, spokane IS close to Montana..my grandmother was from Montana, an then moved to Spokane.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> interesting coincidence tho, aint it?
> 
> however, spokane IS close to Montana..my grandmother was from Montana, an then moved to Spokane.


Yea, it is an interesting coincidence, and Montana is pretty close to Spokane (probably only an hour drive) but Morrison is a fairly popular last name so I don't think it is likely...

His dad did play pro ball overseas though, so maybe a brother/cousin or something...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Yea, it is an interesting coincidence, and Montana is pretty close to Spokane (probably only an hour drive) but Morrison is a fairly popular last name so I don't think it is likely...
> 
> His dad did play pro ball overseas though, so maybe a brother/cousin or something...



it's an hour drive to Couer D'Alene, and at least another hour to the border.

and thats being generous.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> So what? Does that mean that Morrison is going to be a good defender?


So does that mean he can't be a very effective pro if he is not? 



> If not, why should I "give you a break" since that's what I'm discussing?


b\c I don't see the merit in your crack on Morrison as a defender, or the association that there are no LMU"s in the NBA....Are you trying to infer there are not any poor defensive teams in the NBA?...cough...NY...cough...

My point to you was, if he is good enough offensively, it will make up a lot for his defensive deficiencies....and it is still TBD, how much he will struggle defensively....

If Ray Allen, Michael Redd, etc.... Can get by with playing minimal defense, so could MOrrison...PROVIDED he brings it at the offensive end.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

would you rather have JJ's worse defense?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> So does that mean he can't be a very effective pro if he is not?


Maybe. But you arguing that there are a lot of bad defenders in the NBA has nothing to do with what I was talking about: Morrison's potential as a defensive player.



> b\c I don't see the merit in your crack on Morrison as a defender, or the association that there are no LMU"s in the NBA....Are you trying to infer there are not any poor defensive teams in the NBA?...cough...NY...cough...


No, I'm not. There are no teams as small, slow, and as poorly skilled as LMU.

I totally, 100% agree that Morrison might, and probably WILL, improve as a defender in absolute terms: he's going to be smarter, he's going to be stronger, and he will have more experience.

Which would mean he would probably be a very good defender against LMU.

But EVEN IF he improves over where he is now, the odds of him taking a step up along with the level of competition he'll be facing are slim IMO.



> My point to you was, if he is good enough offensively, it will make up a lot for his defensive deficiencies....and it is still TBD, how much he will struggle defensively....
> 
> If Ray Allen, Michael Redd, etc.... Can get by with playing minimal defense, so could MOrrison...PROVIDED he brings it at the offensive end.


There are a LOT of players that have been superior offensive players to Ray Allen and Michael Redd in college, but failed because they didn't have a complete game. Counting on Morrison to have such a dominant offensive game to be able to make up for his lack of defense... I just don't like that gamble. Doesn't mean it can't happen, but I don't like his chances.

Ed O.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> There are a LOT of players that have been superior offensive players to Ray Allen and Michael Redd in college, but failed because they didn't have a complete game. Counting on Morrison to have such a dominant offensive game to be able to make up for his lack of defense... I just don't like that gamble. Doesn't mean it can't happen, but I don't like his chances.


Color me curious. If you're the Blazers GM this June and you have a top 4 pick ... who would you draft?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

wastro said:


> Color me curious. If you're the Blazers GM this June and you have a top 4 pick ... who would you draft?


I'm not sure yet. It might be Morrison. But that doesn't mean that I'm going to gloss over his weaknesses or assume that they're going to go away 

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I'm not sure yet. It might be Morrison. But that doesn't mean that I'm going to gloss over his weaknesses or assume that they're going to go away
> 
> Ed O.


Exactly.

Which is why it boggles my mind why people call somebody a 'hater' for not being 100% sold on any one player's ability. Morrison has flaws. So does Rudy Gay or Lamarcus Aldridge. So does Bargnani (although I think he has fewer incurable flaws, making him the better prsospect).

The 'top 4' scenario is imposssible to answer because you can't possibly know who would be left at #4.

Not that anyone asked, but my top 4 is: Bargnani, Aldridge, Morrison, Shawne Williams.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

in that order fork?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Fork said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Which is why it boggles my mind why people call somebody a 'hater' for not being 100% sold on any one player's ability. Morrison has flaws. So does Rudy Gay or Lamarcus Aldridge. So does Bargnani (although I think he has fewer incurable flaws, making him the better prsospect).
> 
> ...


how would you know whats incurable or not?

Gay and Aldridge both aren't dominating at the college level in even just one aspect of the game...Morrison is...

You have the right to your opinion, but everytime he is brought up you take jabs at him....You and some other posters have been huge Morrison critics since last year when I argued till the death with you about him....

Seems like now your finally accepting how good he is...


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

It is good to take jabs at Morrison, because as it stands over 80% of PTown fans are completley sold on this kid, viewing him as some sort of savier. He is simply not a player that I believe can turn this team around. I can imagine how badly he would do when defending SF's such as Dirk, McGrady, Rashard and Marion. He will simply get eaten alive. Dirk will shoot over him, and even out step him. McGrady will simply jump over him. Lewis will both out run and out shoot him and Marion will out hustle, rebound and jump him. He is immensley overrated and I dont care if 100% of Blazer fans fall in love with the guy I still will think him overrated. That said, in such a terrible draft(only rivaling the 2000 draft in lack of talent) a very underdeveloped Morrison could potentially go top 5, even #1 if our team falls in love with his "passion", which I think is a overstatement. He is a bandwagon player that is simply very easily likable and therefore easy to jump on his bandwagon. Look past his 28 points per game in a weak conference and concentrate on his lackluster rebounding, passing and especially defense(Washington F Jamaal Williams scored 26 on him, frosh S.Williams got 14 and 11 and Carney managed to score 17 in 24 minutes). He will not ever be a better defender than Wally Z, and you can quote me on that. He will never be even close to Bird(30pg, 11.5rpg, 4apg and a lead to the NCAA as a Junior) or Pippen(20ppg, 8rpg, 3.9apg as a Junior). He simply does nothing than score, and that is not what we need. We need a guy who can both score, defend, rebound and block shots. That is Andrea Bargandi, a 20 year old who is rivaling even Gasol in his Euroleague play. And I would much rather have Gasol like player than Morrison, a Wally Z like player(shoots 50%, cant defend, decent hops, good 3 point J, not good enough to carry a team in any way, shape or form). Declaring Morrison a clear cut favorite before the NCAA tournament(where IMO Gonzaga will once again be upset and not make it past round 3), is absurd. Just because the kid is from Vancouver means nothing, remember Damon was from Wilson.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> I can imagine how badly he would do when defending SF's such as Dirk, McGrady, Rashard and Marion. He will simply get eaten alive. Dirk will shoot over him, and even out step him. McGrady will simply jump over him. Lewis will both out run and out shoot him and Marion will out hustle, rebound and jump him.


about just as good as we did when we put Steve Blake on some of those guys....  

Do you think just because players play the same position it means that we need that a player needs to guard that same guy?...defensive rotations and matching up players against different players happens all the time in the NBA (for example Bowen guarding Zach the other night, and when Blake has guarded Kobe and even Lebron when he was in town)...

Marion's plays PF, so I doubt he'll have to worry about him...

and nice that you bring up Nowitski, who's lateral movement defensively is probably the worst in the NBA....He's a horrible defender, but a great scorer, but what is he known as?.....A great player...



> He is immensley overrated and I dont care if 100% of Blazer fans fall in love with the guy I still will think him overrated. That said, in such a terrible draft(only rivaling the 2000 draft in lack of talent) a very underdeveloped Morrison could potentially go top 5, *even #1 if our team falls in love with his "passion", which I think is a overstatement.*


Okay, yada, yada, same ol' song and dance...

his passion is an understatement? whatever that means....

if you think he isn't passionate about playing and doesn't want to win more than anybody else on the court, watch a game, it will do wonders...



> He is a bandwagon player that is simply very easily likable and therefore easy to jump on his bandwagon. Look past his 28 points per game in a weak conference and concentrate on his lackluster rebounding, passing and especially


First of all, look what he has scored outside of that "weak" conference...

Secondly, he's a small forward...5 and half rebounds per game seems about on par for a SF who doesn't hang out underneath the hoop for rebounds...1 less per game than Rudy Gay and 1 more per game than Rodney Carney...

He's not a bad passer....He shoots at 50% and takes a lot of shots, however if you watched when he was double and triple teamed against Loyola Marymount on monday, he was passing out of those defenses and finding the open man...His passing, along with his 3 steals, 2 of which were at the end of the game during their run helped seal the victory...

again, I hate when I have to go through all this stuff again, issues that I have already gone over plenty of times before...



> (Washington F Jamaal Williams scored 26 on him, frosh S.Williams got 14 and 11 and Carney managed to score 17 in 24 minutes).



I hate to break the news to ya, but Jamaal Williams is UW's power forward...Bobby Jones would be their SF...

and how did Morrison guard both of those Memphis players at the same time?....

Why don't you mention how Carney and Williams got lit up for 34...from that "immensly overrated" player...? or how Bobby Jones got lit up for 43?...



> He will not ever be a better defender than Wally Z, and you can quote me on that. He will never be even close to Bird(30pg, 11.5rpg, 4apg and a lead to the NCAA as a Junior)


Okay, Wally Z isn't even a good defender, so thats not aiming for much to top that..


Bird had 2ppg more his junior year and obviously averaged more rebounds, he played a lot of post on that Indiana St. team...



> He simply does nothing than score, and that is not what we need. We need a guy who can both score, defend, rebound and block shots.


We need all we can get....We've won 19 games....C'mon man...



> That is Andrea Bargandi, a 20 year old who is rivaling even Gasol in his Euroleague play. And I would much rather have Gasol like player than Morrison, a Wally Z like player(shoots 50%, cant defend, decent hops, good 3 point J, not good enough to carry a team in any way, shape or form).


Thats cool that you want Barganani more than Morrison, but why try and demean his game to show your point?...



> Declaring Morrison a clear cut favorite before the NCAA tournament(where IMO Gonzaga will once again be upset and not make it past round 3), is absurd. Just because the kid is from *Vancouver* means nothing, remember Damon was from Wilson.


Alright, scratch everything I said in this thread....You think Morrison is from Vancouver?....I'm clearly arguing with someone who has no clue what he is talking about and probably has never even watched him play, just looking at box scores and trying to stir the pot...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> It is good to take jabs at Morrison, because as it stands over 80% of PTown fans are completley sold on this kid, viewing him as some sort of savier.


I doubt that anyone here thinks of him as some sort of savior.



> He is simply not a player that I believe can turn this team around. I can imagine how badly he would do when defending SF's such as Dirk, McGrady, Rashard and Marion.


I'm not sure that Dirk is a SF, or Marion is either. But as of right now, we don't have a good SF guarding any of those players, and the SF we DO have, isn't maknig the other guy play defense.

The trade-off would be better for the team.



> He will simply get eaten alive. Dirk will shoot over him, and even out step him. McGrady will simply jump over him.


Dirk would shoot over whoever we have at SF, since he's a PF. And if our SF is guarding him (no matter WHO the sf is) Dirk is a good player. So I'm really not sure why we shouldn't draft someone because of how he'll do, out of the box, against the best players at his position.

Aldrige wouldn't fair well against the top PF's, and Gay wouldn't against the top SF's. Why? They're the best at their positions, hardly anyone fairs well against them. 

As for McGrady "jumping" over him, thats really not McGradys game. He's more of a guy who can shoot through players, regardless of who's guarding him. He's just a great player (when his back isn't gone out on him).

But again, our SF's don't exactly do much to stop that, and they don't make anyone work on the other end of the court.



> Lewis will both out run and out shoot him and Marion will out hustle, rebound and jump him.


Lewis also doesn't play defense (at all). Marion is a PF, and would do all that stuff regardless of who our SF is, be it Morrison, Gay or Outlaw and Miles.



> He is immensley overrated


thats debateable. 


> and I dont care if 100% of Blazer fans fall in love with the guy I still will think him overrated. That said, in such a terrible draft(only rivaling the 2000 draft in lack of talent) a very underdeveloped Morrison could potentially go top 5, even #1 if our team falls in love with his "passion", which I think is a overstatement. He is a bandwagon player that is simply very easily likable and therefore easy to jump on his bandwagon.


it's true that some fans like him because he's local, and what not.


> Look past his 28 points per game in a weak conference and concentrate on his lackluster rebounding, passing and especially defense(Washington F Jamaal Williams scored 26 on him, frosh S.Williams got 14 and 11 and Carney managed to score 17 in 24 minutes). He will not ever be a better defender than Wally Z, and you can quote me on that.


I'd say 5+ rebounds a game for a SF isn't "lack-luster". 


> He will never be even close to Bird(30pg, 11.5rpg, 4apg and a lead to the NCAA as a Junior)


well damn, we're all hoping he'll be the next larry bird. because god knows that when someone says his game resembles bird it means we expect him to be as good as bird.



> or Pippen(20ppg, 8rpg, 3.9apg as a Junior).


I guess that means that Gay and Aldrige aren't that good too, if yougo by comparison of other players college stats. 



> He simply does nothing than score, and that is not what we need.


huh?? That's one thing this team needs a lot more than anything else.


> We need a guy who can both score, defend, rebound and block shots. That is Andrea Bargandi, a 20 year old who is rivaling even Gasol in his Euroleague play. And I would much rather have Gasol like player than Morrison, a Wally Z like player(shoots 50%, cant defend, decent hops, good 3 point J, not good enough to carry a team in any way, shape or form).


so, it's ok to make a comparison to one of the better europeans to come out because it's favorable, but pick and choose a comparison thats unfavorable for Morrison? 

If we're going to play that game, I'd rather have Reggie Miller than Pau Gasol.


> Declaring Morrison a clear cut favorite before the NCAA tournament(where IMO Gonzaga will once again be upset and not make it past round 3), is absurd. Just because the kid is from Vancouver means nothing, remember Damon was from Wilson.


he's not from Vancouver (shows how much you actually know about him, outside of just taking a counter stance to him BECAUSE some fans like him). I dont know how the Bulldogs will do in the tourny, but I'm not sure that should be the deciding choice. 

You could make the same arguments to not take a player, regardless of who that player is in this draft. Including Bargani.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

at least adam is a true leader!


----------

